
Silicon Valley Falls to Earth - jonbaer
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/04/silicon-valley-falls-to-earth/557585/?single_page=true
======
gringoDan
Given how popular it is for politicians & the general public to lambast the
entire financial industry (esp. post-2008 crisis), I'm honestly surprised that
the criticism of Silicon Valley didn't begin sooner.

I remember having a conversation with a friend a few years back about how many
people in the tech/startup space have embraced the exact same elitist culture
(i.e. "We're smarter than you so we can do whatever we want") that made people
highly critical of Wall Street. This conversation was in the wake of a startup
literally dropping cash into the streets during a tech conference.[1] Despite
this, startups & big tech companies alike were getting a free pass from the
general public because they make "cool products" that people like to use every
day.

My friend told me, "You know how much people love to hate bankers? Silicon
Valley is next." Prescient words.

[1] [http://www.businessinsider.com/dreamforce-15-salesloft-
shoot...](http://www.businessinsider.com/dreamforce-15-salesloft-shoots-money-
guns-into-san-francisco-2015-9)

